# discoids



## jonpat83 (May 7, 2006)

just wondering what risk they are of becoming a pest in your house if they escape? Also where can you get a starter culture in the UK as they only seem to be available in the states :?


----------



## Yosei (May 7, 2006)

As long as your house isn't humid or warm-hot (tropical like) year round, you won't have too much of a problem with escapees, although there are exceptions  . Ian's got some Discoids, might wanna try some Dubia also, they are slower in movement than Discoids are.


----------

